# Lounge > Chit Chat >  >  Tea

## Otherside

So...what does one say about tea? Other than acknowledge it's sheer awesomeness and how underated it really is?

(I do realize how much a stereotype me making this thread is. But nevertheless. Tea. Is. Epic.  ::D:   :Hyper: )

And anyone who does not like tea...hmm.

----------


## Total Eclipse

Would you like some biscuits with your tea?   
tea&biscuit.jpg



I loooooooove tea. I go through maybe 40 packets of tea a month.  I love ice tea..... I love hot tea...  

Ice tea; Peach, raspberry, watermelon and blueberry...... for hot tea; Red Rose Peddle,cha, classic Earl Grey, green tea, rice tea, mint tea, cinnamon tea,   I'm a fan of herbal teas like Chrysanthemum, Oolong, Jasmine, chamilie... 


add some milk, honey and sugar variations to those, too...... mmmmm.

Lets have a tea party  ::D:

----------


## L

I am Irish agus is mait liom tea - I love my tea. Proper tea, none of this herbal stuff  :Razz:

----------


## SmileyFace

I definitely enjoy tea. Lemon ginger tea is amazing *drools*

----------


## Skippy

I.......
....like tea.  ::D:

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I enjoy tea. Black teas, green teas, herbal teas—good stuff.

----------


## merc

I love tea. I drink it everyday.  Sometimes severe times a day.

----------


## Chantellabella

T's are great, but my favorite letter is M.

And well, R can be great also. 


(I know. I'm a smart ass. Even my therapist calls me that.)

----------


## Otherside

> T's are great, but my favorite letter is M.
> 
> And well, R can be great also. 
> 
> 
> (I know. I'm a smart ass. Even my therapist calls me that.)



Yer, but nothing beats the letter "E"

----------


## VickieKitties

I drink green tea instead of eating all the time.  40% of the way through a cup I'll put the kettle on to maintain constant tea flow.
Once in a while as a treat I'll put an equal and some unsweetened almond milk in my tea.

----------


## Sagan

I can't seem to stand the taste of tea. I've tried many varieties and uh uh. What can I do to make plain old tea taste better?

----------


## peace

Earl grey and Black tea are my teas of choice

*The Cup that Cheers !!!*

----------


## Still Waters

I like the IDEA of tea!  My kitchen has cute little dainty tea cups and teapots sprinkled around -I like the smell of it,the feel of a nice warm cup in my hands -But I just can't make myself actually like the TASTE of hot tea!  I've tried lots of different types,but it's just no good.  I'm originally from the South though,so I really love iced sweet tea,I could drink that all day long.

----------


## SmileyFace

> I like the IDEA of tea!  My kitchen has cute little dainty tea cups and teapots sprinkled around -I like the smell of it,the feel of a nice warm cup in my hands -But I just can't make myself actually like the TASTE of hot tea!  I've tried lots of different types,but it's just no good.  I'm originally from the South though,so I really love iced sweet tea,I could drink that all day long.



Even when it's pretty cold out, you'd still prefer cold tea? Or...? I want to be in your kitchen now. I love it when a kitchen has all those tea cups and tea pots. It really sets the atmosphere of the place <3 soothing and calm.

----------


## kc1895

I love tea too.  Matcha green tea is my favorite.  Never tea with sugar, except lemon iced tea.  Black tea with milk, please, too.

----------


## Koalafan

Herbal tea is super yummerz!  ::D:  Chamomile with some stevia and honey is really good and puts me in a good state of mind  ::):

----------


## VickieKitties

The new Bengal spice tea I picked up is awesome!  Spice teas are really as satisfying as eating, it's cool.  Gotta watch my caffeine consumption a little bit, I'm probably using too much.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Oh man..

I finally moved out of my aunt's and into a place where I can put my stuff. I didn't realize how much damn tea I have until now. I think I have a 14x14x8" cabinet completely packed full of various kinds of tea. Some would say it's _too much_. I think I just need to drink more!

----------


## Misssy

I like this thread. When it is cold outside I want to drink warm things etc. Been thinking about non-alcoholic beverages that are not overly sweet. Tea is a good thing. And this reminds me maybe I should go shopping for some NEW tea etc. I get boring and get the same stuff over and over.

----------


## GunnyHighway

This has to be one of the best teas I've ever had. Sadly it's a seasonal type deal so it'll be gone come January or February, and I'll be sad. I grabbed 100g of it and it's going fast.

http://www.davidstea.com/santa-s-secret - "*Chinese black tea, peppermint leaves,   candy cane sprinkles, natural and artificial flavouring"*

----------


## VickieKitties

I made my friend buy rooibos, since he likes bitter stuff.  Rooibos is gross!
Peppermint is the best for fasting.

----------


## Borophyll

Love tea, have at least 4 cups of my own blend everyday.

----------


## enfield

i have oolong tea sometimes. i bought 100 tea bags from amazon but those ran out already so i needd to order more. one time i was reading a blog and its a blog i really like or not really a blog but someones personal website and then i found that he has this whole section about oolong tea and i thought wow could it really be that i found someone else who has a special appreciation for the tea all on accident but i had. he has reviews and explanations and probably more than any oolong tea-drinker needs to know about the tea on that page. i never found someone who liked this tea specifically before (i don't really like any other teas i've ever tried besides the barley flavored tea that is sometimes served at asian restaurants or this one time i had vanilla tea but that's just because i like anything that's vanilla). 

http://www.gwern.net/Tea

----------


## Otherside

> i have oolong tea sometimes. i bought 100 tea bags from amazon but those ran out already so i needd to order more. one time i was reading a blog and its a blog i really like or not really a blog but someones personal website and then i found that he has this whole section about oolong tea and i thought wow could it really be that i found someone else who has a special appreciation for the tea all on accident but i had. he has reviews and explanations and probably more than any oolong tea-drinker needs to know about the tea on that page. i never found someone who liked this tea specifically before (i don't really like any other teas i've ever tried besides the barley flavored tea that is sometimes served at asian restaurants or this one time i had vanilla tea but that's just because i like anything that's vanilla). 
> 
> http://www.gwern.net/Tea



Vanilla tea is the best! I picked up a whole load from France and took it back home with me and it was just delicious.

----------


## Member11

A month back, I started drinking tea to suppress my appetite and help me lose weight, I've since got addicted to the stuff. I take black tea, 1.5 spoons of sugar with a bit of milk.

 :Hyper:

----------


## Kirsebaer

> So...what does one say about tea? Other than acknowledge it's sheer awesomeness and how underated it really is?
> 
> (I do realize how much a stereotype me making this thread is. But nevertheless. Tea. Is. Epic.  )
> 
> *And anyone who does not like tea...hmm.*



I.... don't like tea...  :Ninja: 
For me it's always been something my mom gave to me whenever I was sick so I always associate its taste with that... I like peach iced tea though  :Tongue:

----------


## SmileyFace

I tried peppermint tea the other day. It was rather gross  ::(:  It smelled good, but tasted funny. Peppermint hot chocolate is good though lol  :Tongue:

----------


## GunnyHighway

> I tried peppermint tea the other day. It was rather gross  It smelled good, but tasted funny. Peppermint hot chocolate is good though lol



I feel the same. I've only really liked peppermint tea when it's mixed in with black tea. Mint hot chocolate is my winter time drug. Dare I say this in the tea thread, there is nothing better to warm up with after a cold day, than a big mug of mint hot chocolate!

----------

